# 700c flipflop back wheel



## 3narf (3 Apr 2011)

Hello

Does anyone have an inexpensive double sided back wheel lying around?

Thanks, Andy


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2011)

i have an old 36 hole i think plessier or mallard hub that is currentley laced on to an old chromed 27" rim , are you local to northamptonshire , i bet not if you let me have an e mail address will get some pics up if any good or are you after a 700c ??


----------



## 3narf (3 Apr 2011)

Yeah, I need a 700c... 

Might be interested in the hub, though.

Thanks


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2011)

yeah sorry didnt take notice of title where you stated that , its actually an Atom hub dates from mid 70's really nice condition , would suggest a re grease etc before use .


----------



## 3narf (4 Apr 2011)

How much are we talking? My wife's sister lives in Harborough, not a million miles away!


----------

